# dus (bijwoord)



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

Van Dale verklaart de betekenis van dus als bijwoord ietsje vaag als "om een bep. gevoel uit te drukken: _zo is het dus niet_".
Ik zocht het op omdat ik iemand hoorde uitroepen "_Vandaag dus niet!_" (context: de spreker wilde iemand verhinderen om iets te doen) en het me leek dat _dus_ daar niet als _ergo_ werd gebruikt.
Betekent die zin min of meer gewoon "_Nou, vandaag niet!_" of schuilt er meer achter dat _dus_?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Syzygy,

_- Vandaag niet = Heute nicht.
- Vandaag dus niet = Heute also nicht._
Groetjes Herman


----------



## Lopes

In deze context betekent 'vandaag dus niet' zoiets als 'vandaag niet want ik sta dat niet toe'. Het is lastig te omschrijven wat het precies betekent.


----------



## Mighis

Syzygy said:


> Betekent die zin min of meer gewoon "_Nou, vandaag niet!_" of schuilt er meer achter dat _dus_?


Hangt van de context af! 
 Het kan zowel een bijwoord als een voegwoord functionerend zijn.
Indien de spreker iemand 'verhindert' iets te doen om een bepaalde expliciete reden dan is _dus _hier een voegwoord. Anders, wanneer de spreker niets expliciet verklaart of wanneer hij zijn gevoelens uitdrukt, dan is _dus _hier een bijwoord.

Groetjes


----------



## Syzygy

Als voegwoord zie ik het vaker en daar begrijp ik het ook, als het gebruikt wordt in de zin van _derhalve/daarom_. Maar ik weet nog steeds niet wat ermee wordt bedoeld als _dus_ van de context kennelijk geen gevolg kan aanduiden. Bijvoorbeeld hoorde ik onlangs iemand roepen "_Nee dus!_" zonder ervoor iets te hebben gezegd waaruit hij iets had kunnen concluderen ... Vandaar dacht ik eerst dat het gewoon zoals _nou_ werkt.


----------



## ThomasK

'Dus' betekent als voegw. en als bijw. hetzelfde, lijkt mij, maar deze 'Nee dus' is gewoon... idiomatisch-afwijkend, lijkt mij, in bepaalde gevallen. Dan betekent het vermoedelijk iets als een versterkt nee, met een implicaite van gevolg (je hebt al een hele tijd geweigerd toen kinderen/... aangedrongen, en dus herhaal je nu de nee, met nadruk, verwijzend naar de vorige weigeringen).


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Als voegwoord zie ik het vaker en daar begrijp ik het ook, als het gebruikt wordt in de zin van derhalve/daarom. Maar ik weet nog steeds niet wat ermee wordt bedoeld als dus van de context kennelijk geen gevolg kan aanduiden. Bijvoorbeeld hoorde ik onlangs iemand roepen "Nee dus!" zonder ervoor iets te hebben gezegd waaruit hij iets had kunnen concluderen ... Vandaar dacht ik eerst dat het gewoon zoals nou werkt.



Syzygy, ik denk dat je met interesse Connectieven, tekstbegrip en vreemdetaalverwerving, een studie van de impact van causale en contrastieve connectieven op het begrijpen van teksten in het Nederlands als vreemde taal zult lezen (klik wel eerst 'accept the license'). Vanaf pagina 115 wordt het echt interessant, want dan is _dus_, dat zowel nevenschikkend voegwoord als voegwoordelijk bijwoord kan zijn, aan de beurt. Een interessant citaat eruit:

"Daarnaast stelt de ANS dat het door _dus_ ingeleide segment gevolgaanduidend kan zijn ten opzichte van de context of de situatie (zie voorbeeld 4.141). Strikt genomen kan dit gebruik van _dus_ niet gelijk worden gesteld met een connectiefgebruik omdat het geen causale coherentierelatie expliciet maakt tussen twee tekstsegmenten. In dit geval legt _dus_ een causaal verband tussen een uit de context afgeleide propositie en een uit de tekst (of discourse) afgeleide propositie. In dit proefschrift worden dit soort pragmatische relaties niet als coherentierelaties beschouwd.

(4.139) Ik moet dit formulier invullen. Dus waar en wanneer ben je geboren?
(4.140) Chamberlain wilde onderhandelen met de Nazi’s, dus hij ging naar München.
(4.141) Dus jij bent de oudste dochter van Theo."

En daar zit het 'm. Anders dan in sommige andere talen mag je in het Nederlands het gevolgaanduidende _dus_ niet alleen gebruiken om een causale relatie te leggen tussen twee tekstsegmenten, maar ook om een causale relatie te leggen met een buitentalige context.

Het voorbeeld uit je eerste post, _Vandaag dus niet_, kan zich zo laten verklaren: de buitentalige context is nou eenmaal zo — A heeft besloten B dwars te zitten, omdat er iets aan B is wat A niet aanstaat — dat B vandaag niet kan doen wat z/hij wilde doen. Oftewel: vandaag dus niet! Of een andere mogelijkheid: A wijst naar een deur die op slot is (= buitentalige context) en zegt vervolgens: Vandaag dus niet! De impliciet gebleven redenering: je wilt erin, maar de deur is op slot, dus vandaag kan het logischerwijs niet.

Eventueel zou je ook _dus vandaag niet_ in plaats van _vandaag dus niet_ kunnen zeggen. _Dus_ is namelijk in dit geval een voegwoordelijk bijwoord, geen nevenschikkend voegwoord, en kan daarom flink door de zin gaan zwerven. Toch klinkt _vandaag dus niet_ net iets natuurlijker, omdat _vandaag_ dan meer de nadruk kan krijgen.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante toevoeging: dat de buitentalige context ook als oorzaak kan functioneren... Die 'dus' is volgens mij een bijwoord/ zinsbijwoord-in-beweging-richting-voegwoord,wat je merkt aan het feit dat een 'dus' voorop geregeld gevolgd of voorafgegaan wordt door een pauze... Sommigen zetten al helemaal geen leesteken meer voor of na 'dus', maar daar krijg ik de... kriebels van...


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie beiden wel voor de commentaren, uitgebreid uitleg en de link. In de voorbeelden die je citeert, bibibiben, lijkt het me erop dat je ze goed met Engels _so_ of Duits _also_ kunt vertalen en waarschijnlijk is dat ook hoe ik het in mijn zinnen had moeten begrijpen. De lezingen voor _dus_ die die link verder vermeldt, zouden dus hier niet in aanmerking komen?

De ene was "_op deze wijze_":


> (4.130) Dus sprak de held.


En de andere:


> Ten slotte verwijst de Grote Van Dale naar een tweede betekenisnuance van
> het voegwoordelijk bijwoord dus, in overeenstemming waarmee het als stoplap
> fungeert met een samenvattende of expletieve functie (zie respectievelijk
> de voorbeelden 4.135 en 4.136). De Grote Van Dale voegt hieraan toe dat
> dit gebruik van dus als stoplap eerder typerend is voor “slordige spreektaal”.
> (4.135) (Kunt u zwemmen?) Ik dus niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> (4.130) Dus sprak de held.


Deze zin is te interpreteren als:

Aldus sprak de held.

In het Engels zou je in zo'n geval _thus_ kunnen gebruiken. Dit gebruik van _dus_ is behoorlijk verouderd. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat veel Nederlandstaligen een dergelijke zin niet eens goed begrijpen.



Syzygy said:


> (4.135) (Kunt u zwemmen?) Ik dus niet.


In dit geval is er nog sprake van binnentaligheid, als ik dat zo mag noemen. Het slordige is kennelijk dat de spreker alvast uitgaat van een antwoord van de ander en dáárop reageert. De redeneertrant kan bijvoorbeeld luiden: jij zult vast en zeker zeggen dat je kunt zwemmen en ervan uitgaan dat ik dat ook kan. Maar ook al denk je dat ik dat kan, _ik kan het dus niet_. Echt slordig kan ik 't niet vinden. En een stoplap zou ik het ook niet willen noemen.

Dit vind ik al veel slordiger:

A: Ga je vanavond mee?
B: Ik zou wel willen, maar het zit dus zo dat ik dus al een afspraak heb en dus niet mee kan.

Veel te veel _dus_. Duidelijk gebruikt als stoplap.


----------

